# Picking a Hallo-Theme



## creativehalloween (Sep 6, 2008)

Each year I do the outside of our 1881 Victorian with a different theme. I started doing this a few years ago when I was thinking the house was getting kids of 'cluttery' looking. Last year, I had an artist friend of mine do window silhouettes of ghosts. This is so easy and cheap- he used painters dropcloths and then just sketched the ghost and me and my kids painted in the black. A yellow lightbulb behind each window really gives a great eerie glow. 

This year I have a spider theme- Grandinroad has some great not-too-expensive spider nests this year, and I made some last year based on a Martha Stewart idea.

I'm a writer specializing in Halloween, so please stop by my website Creative Halloween to see more pictures and ideas- I also have a bunch of Halloween articles on Suite 101. Enjoy!


----------

